# Help please!



## squeeky (May 9, 2012)

I "rescued" a cockatiel from a nasty pet shop. He´s ill and now he´s fighting for his life. Been at the vet. You can read more about this at talk budgies forum. http://talkbudgies.com/showthread.php?p=1010121#post1010121


Never had a tiel before. Is 78 g a critical low weight? Got to feel his breastbone today for the first time and i was shocked.  He´s underweight, but how much?? Eating poorly, not even millet spray interests him today. 

I gave him 1 ml of harrison pellets "soup" earlier. My second question, how much should i give him each time, and how often??

thanks.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

I went to the thread that you posted, but it's rather long, and I have some questions. First off, what did the vet say was wrong with the bird?


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Here. She posted this on a later page. 




Boy-Ses said:


> Thank you guys for your support.
> 
> My bf wrote the previous message btw. Him and I were pretty mad yesterday about the way they treat their birds. I´ll look into to report that store. There are already some petshops in sweden that dont sell animals anymore.
> My Squeeky is not the only sick bird there. We´ve seen a few and they seem neglecting the birds. They are almost sitting in their poop, branches have poop on them everywhere. Basically no toys, very dirty water and they feed ALL types of birds food for canaries. That cant be right, i wish they got rid of the bad stuff and gave me a job there. That wont happen of course. The man in the stores probably gave us wrong information about Squeeky. The vet said he´s probably older, but how old we dont know. And cause he hates fingers someone must of done something to him earlier.
> ...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Discharge when sneezing is a bad thing...so there is definitely a respiratory issue. Its good you got an antibiotic, I know its stressful giving it to him, but he needs it. You have to make sure you give it every day, stressed out or not. Its the only thing that will kill whatever is making him sick. One question, on TB you mentioned seizures. What did they look like? A lot of times tiels will flap their wings really fast for a couple seconds. This isn't a seizure, its just a tiel thing. Please keep us posted!!


----------



## squeeky (May 9, 2012)

We drove very long just to get a good avian vet whom ive been hundreds of times before. She listened to his lungs and said they were fine. A respiratory issue began when he was given baytril.
Yes they were seizures. One at the vet that they told us about, and one later on. He was staring at "nothing" like he was hallucinating the vet said, he was screaming heaps, we heard that and he was flapping around all over the cage. Thats not normal, at the end i put a hand over him so he wouldnt hurt himself. Strange head movements too, not normal. This was late on thursday evening. 

Now the problem is eating. His last poop was white again, he´s starving. Can anyone reply to the questions i had? wanted external input on the forcefeeding.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The problem with force feeding an adult bird is aspirating them. They'll use their tongues to stop the syringe from going into their mouth and the food can end up in their lungs, which can kill them. Its a very hard thing to do. You can try making a mash and see if he's more inclined to eat that and I would give him as much millet as possible. It sounds like he had a freak out session not necessarily a seizure. But anyways, try the mash first.



> A respiratory issue began when he was given baytril.


I was commenting on the runny nose you said he had when you brought him home...has that stopped?


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Here is some info that can help you. 

"Cockatiels, when they are ill and weak, very often just refuse to eat or drink and when this happens, the only alternative is to force-feed a bird for a time until it becomes stronger, for without food or drink, death is a certainty . An eye-dropper may be used for this purpose and the food should be given slightly warm. Utmost care must be taken when feeding a sick bird because they choke and strangle very easily and die almost instantaneously. Insert the tip of the dropper into the side of the beak and allow only a drop or two into the mouth at the time, giving the bird enough time to swallow before more is given. The patient should be given only a small amount of food at a feeding, approximately two droppers full, and should be fed every two hours until it becomes noticeably stronger. A drop or two of medicated water should be given after each feeding. Force-feeding may be discontinued as soon as the bird is eating sufficient food on its own. Breeders have very often saved the life of a sick Cockatiel by force-feeding and the formula with which they have had the greatest success is as follows:
1 tablespoon Masa Harina Meal (cornflower used in making tortillas)
2 tablespoons Gerber's High Protein Baby Cereal
1 teaspoon Ovigest or Protogest (Amino acid--naturally organic pre-digested protein food) (this will rest an irritated gut)
2 or 3 drops ABiDEC Baby Vitamins or equivalent (multi vitamin--water soluble)
Mix with warm water to a consistency thin enough to be fed easily with an eye-dropper. 
Pro-Gest was distributed by Superior Health Vitamins & Foods, Inc., Dix Hills, N. Y. 1 1746, and can be purchased at most health food stores or use its equivalent.
Since we are no authority on avian diseases and disorders, we shall list only common illnesses which occur among cockatiels and discuss the remedies and methods of treatment breeders have used with some measurement of success. "
http://www3.sympatico.ca/davehansen/tdisordr.html


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Respiratory issues can be in the sinuses or the air sacs too, not just the lungs. You wouldn't necessarily hear congestion. It sounds like he really needs the antibiotic.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Is this the tiel that is on baytril right? "cockatiel in a petshop"
I saw your thread, but i have not read it recently. I didn't know he went down that fast!
I'm so sorry about the little guy!
I agree with Maggiedear, that formula is nice, i have seen that website before. I have never used it but i have heard good things about it. 
Maybe check in with your tiel's vet about force feeding if needed.


----------



## squeeky (May 9, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> The problem with force feeding an adult bird is aspirating them. They'll use their tongues to stop the syringe from going into their mouth and the food can end up in their lungs, *which can kill them*. Its a very hard thing to do. You can try making a mash and see if he's more inclined to eat that and I would give him as much millet as possible. It sounds like he had a freak out session not necessarily a seizure. But anyways, try the mash first.
> 
> 
> I was commenting on the runny nose you said he had when you brought him home...has that stopped?


oh dear.. can mentioned that we have been forcefeeding my budgies at times as well. Also with Sqeeky im just giving him a drop or couple of drops at a time. I´ll think about being more careful. 

the running nose, we´ve heard him sneeze a few times yesterday but dont know if it was runny or not. I hope the antibiotic will help. Its one ive never heard of before.


----------



## squeeky (May 9, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> Respiratory issues can be in the sinuses or the air sacs too, not just the lungs. You wouldn't necessarily hear congestion. It sounds like he really needs the antibiotic.


Ok. Our vet said that if he would continue to sneeze and have the fluid coming out then we should give him eyedropes she prescribed. But after his allergic reaction to baytril she forbid us to use those, as they have some component that baytril has.


----------



## squeeky (May 9, 2012)

meaggiedear said:


> Here is some info that can help you.
> 
> "Cockatiels, when they are ill and weak, very often just refuse to eat or drink and when this happens, the only alternative is to force-feed a bird for a time until it becomes stronger, for without food or drink, death is a certainty . An eye-dropper may be used for this purpose and the food should be given slightly warm. Utmost care must be taken when feeding a sick bird because they choke and strangle very easily and die almost instantaneously. Insert the tip of the dropper into the side of the beak and allow only a drop or two into the mouth at the time, giving the bird enough time to swallow before more is given. The patient should be given only a small amount of food at a feeding, approximately two droppers full, and should be fed every two hours until it becomes noticeably stronger. A drop or two of medicated water should be given after each feeding. Force-feeding may be discontinued as soon as the bird is eating sufficient food on its own. Breeders have very often saved the life of a sick Cockatiel by force-feeding and the formula with which they have had the greatest success is as follows:
> 1 tablespoon Masa Harina Meal (cornflower used in making tortillas)
> ...


thanks Maeggiedear. boyfriend is saying this is the text he found on the net earlier today. unfortunately we dont have the stuff mentioned, as i know. I wouldnt know where to look. Our only try is harrissons pellets. 

He was a good boy now and ate a lot of spray millet on his own, when he woke up. so we decided to skip the session we were going to have now with feeding him. In a few hours he´ll a 2nd dose of his meds and more feeding.

I can tell you all why i needed second opinions about the dosage of harrissons. we called the vet clinic today, the vet isnt working but we spoke to a nurse there. She said we should give 1 ml 4-6 times a day, depending on how much he eats. To me it sounded like 1 ml is too little, as i got other recommendations from an experienced friend who has budgies, and she said several ml at a time for budgies, who are smaller. No wonder im confused if this is enough. On the other hand i see that its very tough for Sqeeky to be hold and fed, as well as it was for my budgies.


----------



## squeeky (May 9, 2012)

I didnt find that much information now on ovigest, googling it. But it has aminoacids huh? 
I have vitaminpulver at home called Nekton-S, the bottle says it also contains amino acids. Should i add a bit of that into his feeding soup?
The thing is i cant overdo vitamins and stuff when i feed harrisons pellets, they already have all (?) the good stuff in there. 
I have guardian angel, http://www.birdcareco.com/English/TheBirdCareCompany/ProductInformation/Guardian-Angeland put a pinch of that in his formula earlier today. Have removed aloe vera from his water, as i dont know if that will change the effect of his current meds.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Guardian angel is good. 

I know it's recommended you feed 10% of their body weight when handfeeding in babies. So I don't know if that applies in this situation to an older tiel. But if he is doing better with eating on his own, that's excellent. Hopefully the antibiotic is working for him.


----------



## squeeky (May 9, 2012)

WendyBeoBuddy said:


> Is this the tiel that is on baytril right? "cockatiel in a petshop"
> I saw your thread, but i have not read it recently. I didn't know he went down that fast!
> I'm so sorry about the little guy!
> I agree with Maggiedear, that formula is nice, i have seen that website before. I have never used it but i have heard good things about it.
> Maybe check in with your tiel's vet about force feeding if needed.


yep thats him. But his body couldnt handle the baytril injection, he got very very ill. Nor the vet nor us knew if he would survive thursday night. His condition is critical you see. We´re doing what we can here at home. 

As a matter of fact after she took a blood test from him he began to nap. And she went "no way thats normal for a bird to sleep at the vet". He was sicker then i thought, plus he showed to be underweight. 

*Does anyone know, is 78 g critical?*


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I would say do as the nurse said with the 1mL several times a day. Especially if he's eating millet on his own (this is good, he needs all the calories he can get). Amino acids are the building blocks of proteins (I think, anatomy kind of disappeared after school) which he also needs so that's good. Since you're feeding the Harrison's I wouldn't add vitamins as that could hurt his liver more than help him. And Guardian Angel is also a very good idea.



> Our vet said that if he would continue to sneeze and have the fluid coming out then we should give him eyedropes she prescribed. But after his allergic reaction to baytril she forbid us to use those, as they have some component that baytril has.


I know when my birds were having sneezing issues, I was also prescribed eyedrops to put in their nares and from what the vet told me, it was corticosteroids in the eyedrops which helped with the sneezing. In case anyone knows if that is similar to baytril (could be that both contain steroids, I don't know though.) Hope he gets better, if he's eating, that's definitely a good sign!!


----------



## squeeky (May 9, 2012)

Ok..so now i read on a site that the probiotics in the GA and antiobiotics might not be used together. And i dont remember the advises ive been giving before, but i THINK i was using a bit of GA when my budgie got antibiotics. 
:s


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

squeeky said:


> *Does anyone know, is 78 g critical?*


It depends on the bird. Some birds can have a healthy weight as low as 75g, but if your bird's keelbone feels sharp, it is very likely that this is not a healthy weight for him. It's just impossible for us to give you a healthy or unhealthy number without seeing his body type.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> It's just impossible for us to give you a healthy or unhealthy number without seeing his body type.


He's underweight...the thread on TB has a picture of the tiel and he looks underweight.

Enigma, do you know if Guardian Angel can be given with antibiotics? I can't remember if it can or not?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> He's underweight...the thread on TB has a picture of the tiel and he looks underweight.
> 
> Enigma, do you know if Guardian Angel can be given with antibiotics? I can't remember if it can or not?


Oh, I didn't realize there was a pic. I just meant to say that there isn't a cut or dry number that's "critical" versus not. 

I'm not familiar with Guardian Angel specifically. Is it a probiotic or something more than that? I think the general rule with probiotics is that they can be used concurrently with antibiotics, but the doses need to be given a few hours apart.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Oh, I didn't realize there was a pic. I just meant to say that there isn't a cut or dry number that's "critical" versus not.


That's a good point, Chicken is good at 79g. Every bird is different. In the first post there's a link to the thread in TB that goes into extensive detail about the bird and vet visit, etc. 

OK so it can be given just not at the same exact time, that makes sense.


----------



## squeeky (May 9, 2012)

I appreciate your help, thank you.  Especially as im not a tiel pro.

I can take a pic of him now as well. His bone on the breast was really sharp, that shocked me. I didnt know the tiels vary that much in size and shape. What the vet said is that yes he weights a bit too little, he weighted 79 g on her scale and she said she would like a tiel to be 90-100 g.
She advised giving him treats like butter and cheese, he hasnt eaten those thou.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

My vet recommended giving my tiel nuts like almonds and peanuts because they are high in fatty acids and can help with weight gain.


----------



## squeeky (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

You might want to discuss tube or gavage feeding with your vet. There is less chance of aspiration with a tube or crop needle. You'll have to be taught to use one, but your vet should be able to show you. It's really not that hard once you're shown how.


----------



## squeeky (May 9, 2012)

Mentha said:


> You might want to discuss tube or gavage feeding with your vet. There is less chance of aspiration with a tube or crop needle. You'll have to be taught to use one, but your vet should be able to show you. It's really not that hard once you're shown how.


Im too afraid to do that. And we dont want to take him to thf vet again. He's too weak for that. But we'll try to get a hold of the vet who treated him. Over the phone tomorrow. My poor Squeeky. Am concerned about that he's so underweight.

And i gotta hope that the idiot in the petshop didnt make damage to him with the way he took him out of the cage, when webought him. He took him in some way by the head! My bf saw that. I wish he would of told that idiot off. Also a hamster was escaping on the floor when we were there, and he took him by the front, head too. That gets me upset.


----------



## squeeky (May 9, 2012)

bjknight93 said:


> My vet recommended giving my tiel nuts like almonds and peanuts because they are high in fatty acids and can help with weight gain.


Did you chop the nuts up in little pieces?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

squeeky said:


> Im too afraid to do that. And we dont want to take him to thf vet again. He's too weak for that.


If he isn't eating and you aren't comfortable force feeding him, then you really need to hospitalize him at the vet so they can do it. If he's weak now, he will only get weaker, so I would not delay taking him.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

squeeky said:


> Did you chop the nuts up in little pieces?


You can if you think he will eat them that way. I give them whole, but my tiels are healthy and take fun in breaking the nuts in half. If you think it's easier on him, break them up and see if he will eat them


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Also, it's important to make sure any nuts you give are unsalted.


----------



## squeeky (May 9, 2012)

Ok so we bought a few nuts tonight and i chopped them up. He hasnt eaten any yet, but licked them.
this is not going well. Weighted him and he keeps losing weight. 1 g a day. Im exhausted and its very painful to see him, dont know how long we can carry on like this..
1 ml at a time was too little, thats what i was afraid of.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm throwing this out there for someone to say yay or nay too. 

Could she see if he will accept hand feeding formula and try to give that to him? 

I don't know if this is an option, I'm throwing it out there for someone to say whether or not it's a good idea.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I think its worth a shot. You don't even have to try to put it in his mouth, just put the syringe to the side of his beak and let the formula hit his beak. He'll instinctively lick it. At this point you've got to try something.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I thought you were already feeding him formula..but just the 1 mL at a time. I would try up to 7 mL based on the weight, if he'll take it. You can also add a little honey to the mix for energy.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Formula is actually where I would go at this point. If you want to "force" him to eat, I have found that by removing the water dish for half of the day, then offering wet greens, or wet seed, anything wet...they will tear into it. Then you can put the water dish back in for the remainder of the day. But I would only do this after feeding him formula first thing in the morning.

So here's what I recommend: Go ahead and pour some seed in water the night before, let it soak. Feed the formula...as much as you can get him to take. Remove his water dish for around 6-8 hours (this won't hurt him...tiels can go 24 hours without water, they live in the desert). Once the 6-8 hour period has lapsed...if he refused formula before, try it now. If no luck, then rinse some greens and thread them through the cage, and add the soaked seed from the night before. Try to get him to eat...but once he's eating, you still have whatever problem is causing him to not eat to begin with...


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

After reading the thread, I am wondering if the vet didn't overdose him with Baytril. I have had a bird seize and behave EXACTLY as your tiel is when he was prescribed too much antibiotic. He refused to eat, dropped weight, etc. Unfortunately, he lived for a while afterward, but he was never the same because it effected his liver. By the way, the wet food trick worked with him.

Not sure if you've started the new antibiotic again yet, but I would get him eating first if you haven't. Putting antibiotics on an empty stomach has the same effect on a bird that it does us...it upsets your stomach, and you just don't feel hungry.


----------



## squeeky (May 9, 2012)

Is anyone familiar with this? Called aloe detox. http://www.lilyofthedesert.com/our_products/item/herbal-detox-formula/13


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

I love that it has dandelion, milk thistle, and marshmallow root...which are all good for the liver and kidneys. You would want to be careful on dosage..


----------



## squeeky (May 9, 2012)

meaggiedear said:


> I'm throwing this out there for someone to say yay or nay too.
> 
> Could she see if he will accept hand feeding formula and try to give that to him?
> 
> I don't know if this is an option, I'm throwing it out there for someone to say whether or not it's a good idea.


Hand feeding formula...do you mean like soaked harrison pellets, that we give him?


----------



## squeeky (May 9, 2012)

Cryren8972 said:


> I love that it has dandelion, milk thistle, and marshmallow root...which are all good for the liver and kidneys. You would want to be careful on dosage..


yes, i dont know about the dosage. Give it to him directly to his beak i was thinking. But should i dilute it with water?


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

No, like baby cockatiel hand feeding formula: Roudybush (my personal favorite), Zupreem Embrace, and Kaytee Exact (the most accessible, but there is a recall at the moment) are all popular brands. 

http://www.foryourbird.com/page/foryourbird/CTGY/Formula

http://www.zupreem.com/our-food/birds/embrace®-hand-feeding-formula

http://www.kaytee.com/products/exact-hand-feeding-baby-bird.php

Kaytee you can find at Petsmart, or Petco. They also may carry Lefabers hand feeding formula.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

squeeky said:


> yes, i dont know about the dosage. Give it to him directly to his beak i was thinking. But should i dilute it with water?


I would put a little in his water, but make sure you change it to regular water before bedtime. You wouldn't want that sitting in there for a great length of time.


----------



## squeeky (May 9, 2012)

Cryren8972 said:


> After reading the thread, I am wondering if the vet didn't overdose him with Baytril. I have had a bird seize and behave EXACTLY as your tiel is when he was prescribed too much antibiotic. He refused to eat, dropped weight, etc. Unfortunately, he lived for a while afterward, but he was never the same because it effected his liver. By the way, the wet food trick worked with him.
> 
> Not sure if you've started the new antibiotic again yet, but I would get him eating first if you haven't. Putting antibiotics on an empty stomach has the same effect on a bird that it does us...it upsets your stomach, and you just don't feel hungry.


wow ok... sorry to hear about your bird. I hope she didnt overdose.  Dont really give him his antibiotic on an empty stomach, first the antibiotic and then directly forcefeeding him...
We have started so we cant pause the treatment. Plus that meds only stay fresh for 10 days when you get it.
Last night we were more hopeful as my partner took him out of the cage, putting different dry foods on the cage and that worked. But you had to be close to him in order for him to eat. And he also ate while sitting on my partners hand. That was great. Althou today this method havent been working, not yet anyway. 
Called our vet today to update her and ask questions about feeding. She prescribed him a medicin for feeling sick, if thats the reason to him not eating.


----------



## squeeky (May 9, 2012)

bjknight93 said:


> I thought you were already feeding him formula..but just the 1 mL at a time. I would try up to 7 mL based on the weight, if he'll take it. You can also add a little honey to the mix for energy.


The vet today advised a bit of food oil, which we added today to his "soup" we give him. 
We can try fluid honey too. Does honey interect with medicines?

Would you try up to 7 ml at a time, or 7 ml for the whole day?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would not use aloe detox while he is on an antibiotic. It could affect absorption of the meds.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

I personally wouldn't give him any more meds. But I'm all about treating birds holistically if I can, so others on here may disagree with me. Birds eat more in the morning at sunrise, and in the evenings at sunset. So these times would be the best time to try and feed him. You can try the wet food trick...it's always worked wonders for me. =)


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

I seriously question adding oil to his diet, especially "food oil". Coconut oil may be OK, but if we're talking absorption issues, oil blocks all sorts of things.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

enigma731 said:


> I would not use aloe detox while he is on an antibiotic. It could affect absorption of the meds.



I've always heard that aloe and antibiotics are actually beneficial being taken at the same time. Is it the other ingredients that may cause concern?


----------



## squeeky (May 9, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> I would not use aloe detox while he is on an antibiotic. It could affect absorption of the meds.


Is that a guess or something you´ve read? That gets me worried. I put aloe (the juice,not the detox. i´ve got both) vera in his water that he drinks.  Its a try and error. As im desperate to save him.

I also have at home AVIX booster red palm fruit oil. But havent given him. http://www.healx.co.uk/booster.html


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

This is actually saying to give instead of antibiotics: http://www.fluffies.org/en/disease-...ent-called-aloe-detox-by-naturade-vt6562.html


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

squeeky said:


> Is that a guess or something you´ve read? That gets me worried. I put aloe (the juice,not the detox. i´ve got both) vera in his water that he drinks.  Its a try and error. As im desperate to save him.
> 
> I also have at home AVIX booster red palm fruit oil. But havent given him. http://www.healx.co.uk/booster.html



This is also something to do instead of antibiotics, according to the information provided...I haven't researched this product to be able to say for sure it's OK for birds.


----------



## squeeky (May 9, 2012)

Cryren8972 said:


> No, like baby cockatiel hand feeding formula: Roudybush (my personal favorite), Zupreem Embrace, and Kaytee Exact (the most accessible, but there is a recall at the moment) are all popular brands.
> 
> http://www.foryourbird.com/page/foryourbird/CTGY/Formula
> 
> ...


The question is if i can find it in UK or in Sweden. It might take forever to get it home. And by then its too late.


----------



## squeeky (May 9, 2012)

Cryren8972 said:


> No, like baby cockatiel hand feeding formula: Roudybush (my personal favorite), Zupreem Embrace, and Kaytee Exact (the most accessible, but there is a recall at the moment) are all popular brands.
> 
> http://www.foryourbird.com/page/foryourbird/CTGY/Formula
> 
> ...


Looking for those now. Or other handfeeding formula. Nothing that we can get today or tomorrow. But maybe on wednsday.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Aloe detox is designed to alter the processing and absorption of substances by the liver. Baytril is also processed by the liver. So technically no, I don't know specifically what it would do to absorption of the meds, but I certainly think there's reason to believe it could alter the effectiveness, and I wouldn't want to mess with that if it were my bird. But of course it's your decision how you treat.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

enigma731 said:


> Aloe detox is designed to alter the processing and absorption of substances by the liver. Baytril is also processed by the liver. So technically no, I don't know specifically what it would do to absorption of the meds, but I certainly think there's reason to believe it could alter the effectiveness, and I wouldn't want to mess with that if it were my bird. But of course it's your decision how you treat.




Personally, I would try to treat without antibiotics altogether, but I never try and convince someone to do something other than what their vet advised.


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

hey i am sorry your tiel is sick i so hope it gets better. it was mention that the vet liked to see tiels weight 90 and up i have 4 tiels and each weighs different. i have not weighed sunny because he is not tame and just getting better after i rescued him but my other i keep an eye on my heavy weight is tweety at 98 then angle at 96 last is sparkles she has always been small at 87-89 .i am saying this because i believe some else mention that all tiels weight is different this is true. once your baby gets better he does not have to weigh 90+ to be healthy as long as you can not feel bones he is a healthy weight. i do hope your baby gets better soon and please keep us updated on how he is doing he will be in my prayers and God Bless you for taking him out of the horrible life he had and trying to give him a better one


----------



## squeeky (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for the info but he is deadly underweight. I told him a while ago that its ok if he let go. He wouldnt have to suffer anymore. My little baby.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I really think you should take him back to the vet and see if they can tube feed. This could save his life if he is not eating.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

bjknight93 said:


> I thought you were already feeding him formula..but just the 1 mL at a time. I would try up to 7 mL based on the weight, if he'll take it. You can also add a little honey to the mix for energy.


She's been mashing up harrison's pellets and feeding that. 


Baby formula is really your best bet... You should be able to get this at almost any pet store. Or take him back to the vet so the vet can force feed/tube feed if all else fails. I know you don't want to stress him out, but if it can save his life- You might want to consider it.


----------



## squeeky (May 9, 2012)

Wefed him twice tonight. But the chocking news are he dropped 4-5 g since yesterday. He did throw up once. Rushing to the vet now hopefully tgey tubefeed him and hospitilize him. Bf says he felt very strong today we dont understand. If he dies we wont update.
More info on talk budgies.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I hope the vet can help. Sending good thoughts his way.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm hoping he makes too. I'm following on talkbudgies.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Meaggiedear would you mind keeping us posted since the OP said she wouldn't update us?


----------



## squeeky (May 9, 2012)

There are a few circumstances in Sweden in this case that make me hesitate about updating. This will be a legal matter, kind of. There´s been happening more in that petstore when we went back there 2 days ago. Asuault. 

People who are wondering about Squeeky can send me a pm, and i might "customize" an update for you. 

Since one member was wondering if our first vet might of overdosed him with Baytril, i want certainly know the truth about what might of happened when it went so downhill. I hope she´ll be sincere if she did overdose him or not. 
Another thing im wondering is, IF its possible that a vet (even avian vet) might hurt some organ doing injections in the stomach area. She gave him Baytril in one injection and B-vitamine in the second one. He was crying out heaps when she gave him the first injection. :'( Could she of punctured, injured any organ of his on the stomach? Somewhere around there.

I would appreciate input on this question.


----------



## squeeky (May 9, 2012)

Cryren8972 said:


> After reading the thread, I am wondering if the vet didn't overdose him with Baytril. I have had a bird seize and behave EXACTLY as your tiel is when he was prescribed too much antibiotic. He refused to eat, dropped weight, etc. Unfortunately, he lived for a while afterward, but he was never the same because it effected his liver. By the way, the wet food trick worked with him.
> 
> Not sure if you've started the new antibiotic again yet, but I would get him eating first if you haven't. Putting antibiotics on an empty stomach has the same effect on a bird that it does us...it upsets your stomach, and you just don't feel hungry.


CRYREN, can you tell me more about what happened afterwords with your bird??

I also wish i would of given him Aloe Detox MUCH earlier. I didnt know his system in his body might of been completely destroyed. Like maybe kidneys and liver. We still dont know everything thats wrong with him, the vet dont either. 
I will for sure email the first vet that gave him meds and checked him, and ask her why the **** she just said he was a "bit" to tiny. The current vet is also confused by her actions. If i knew he was seriously underweight for his bodytype and she said "hospitalize" him i would of done it!
Im blaming her and myself for not doing some things differently.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

No reason to blame yourself, we rely on our vets to be honest with us when it comes to our pets. I don't think a puncture of an organ happened, I gave antibiotic injections to one of my tiels in the chest twice a day for ten days, their rib cage is pretty good at protecting the organs, but an overdose is very likely. The liver can regenerate, but of course that can only happen if it gets a break, so hopefully once you finish with the current antibiotics.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I can understand not talking about what's going on with the pet store, but why not give general updates on his health? Many people here have tried to help you and your bird. It seems only fair to keep them in the loop. :/


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

I do worry when I read about a seriously ill bird on this forum.I agree with enigma731.We would like to get the updates.Best of luck with your bird X x


----------



## squeeky (May 9, 2012)

Ok, we´ve updated here. http://talkbudgies.com/showthread.php?p=1013570#post1013570


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Sending my best vibes for your cockatiel.Hes a lovely little guy,hope he will pull through Congrats on not giving up on him Good luck All the best:thumbu::flowers:


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Posting this as a quote so people don't have to go over to TB to read. 




Boy-Ses said:


> Hi again, we didnt want to update cause of some circumstances, but as many of you are worried and want to hear about Squeeky i can sum up whats happened with him.
> 
> Tuesday morning we had to rush to Gothenburg to an avian vet. When they looked at his body and weight they prepaired us that we shouldnt hope for too much. The last few days have been just awful for us. I´ve been feeling every minute could be his last one in life, so to speak.  They´ve been treating him with intensive care, force-feeding him a lot, giving him his anbibiotic. He´s been very unwell and dropped 5 g in 2 days well there. Awful. Just weighted 65 g on thursday.
> 
> ...





Boy-Ses said:


> Forgot to say he´d been given fluids on tuesday to make him stronger prior to force feeding and giving him a med for feeling sick. Im hoping to ask the vet tomorrow if he´s been perching.
> 
> Secondery worries might be if our budgies are healthy. If i didnt mention before, monday night he´d been throwing up and i thought he might die. He was barely eating too. I thought he wanted to see the budgies we have that he´ve been hearing all the time in the living room. We had him quarantined from the start. So we brought Squeeky to the budgies cage, he was eager to "fly" to their cage, wanted to sit on top of them. He was curious of course, and they were curious and scared of him.
> We let him into their cage and he spend the night there. He got to enjoy their company and every time they were eating, he ate as well. The budgies seem normal (so far) hope they didnt get any parasites or infection. But i dont regret letting him spend some time with them. We tried it as a desperate thing when he was very bad.





Boy-Ses said:


> Another picture of our wonderful friend. I have it as a background on computer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Boy-Ses said:


> He's gone now. Life wont be the same without him in it. He gave us so much joy during this short period of time. He was surrounded by his mommy and daddy. His last hour he spent with us sitting on us, making sounds, getting scrathes and millet.


----------

